# Mercy Ambulance North San Diego County



## surfinluke (Mar 15, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone had any info about this ambulance company. I can't find a website for them. They are very close to where I live so I am very interested.


----------



## Sandog (Mar 15, 2011)

You have any better offers? Just apply.


----------



## pullnshoot25 (Mar 15, 2011)

Post your impressions of the place. I am in north SD.


----------



## surfinluke (Mar 15, 2011)

Sandog, I only ask because I am currently working for a 911 transport company in LA county, but am looking to purchase a house in North San Diego County.


----------



## Monkey (Mar 15, 2011)

The only thing I know about them is they run Medic/EMT rigs, service the rural areas east of the 15, between escondido and Temecula (not 100% sure).

I see a lot of their rigs parked up on Mesa Grande (Around Lake Henshaw)  Have seen them up near Julian as well.

A friend from one of the FD's in that area said they help on TC's on the 76 and 15, but even he doesn't know much bout them.


----------



## Tyler S. (Mar 15, 2011)

I believe Mercy has the contract for transports in Northeast San Diego County i.e. Santa Ysabel area. Its very tough to get a job there as the person that runs it is a Fire Chief with lots of contacts.


----------



## sd_ems (Mar 17, 2011)

Mercy has the contract for the Valley Center Fire Protection District, they run Valley Center and Deer Springs now. At one time years ago they had a BLS agency but they quickly went out of business due to the person that ran it. The person you would want to contact is Chief Doug Moriarty and I am sure if you are able to find a number for a Valley Center Fire Station, they can direct you from there.


----------



## Csybilly2003 (Mar 17, 2011)

*Any other Reputable companies in N-SD*

I currently am working in LA county with a BLS transport company and am looking to move into Escondido. Ive been applying everywhere including hospitals and i have had no luck for the past 2+ months. This is the first i'm hearing of Mercy ambulance. Any help or suggestion will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sd_ems (Mar 17, 2011)

*BLS Companies*

As far as BLS companies, Mercy BLS is no longer in business, they have been out for 5 years at least. The main ones in San Diego are:
AirCare International (ground)
Americare
AMR
Balboa
Care
Pacific
Schaffer
South Bay
ER
MaxCare
Xtremecare
Pinapple Express (I think they are still around)
Rural Metro


----------



## Csybilly2003 (Mar 17, 2011)

SD. EMS...
              Thanks for the list. Do you have a recommendation on the good and bad of any of the companies? I have applied to a few of those and the others i didn't know existed. Thanks again.


----------



## Monkey (Mar 18, 2011)

Any job is a good one... LOL.  

Sad part is, they're not all hiring right now.

Several on this list, ramped up knowing they were losing some to medic schools and/or advancement.

I found out recently Pacific only keeps your resume on file 30 days.  If you don't hear from them stating you're on a waiting list, keep applying.

San Diego Medical Services, 6 months.  So make sure you have a resume in with them every 6 months.

Many of them cycle their resumes fast, so if many of you are waiting to hear from an application you dropped off a month or so ago, FIND OUT HOW OFTEN THEY DUMP THEIR APPS!!  LOL.


----------



## nonsense (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey, just wondering who else, if any, runs ALS 911 besides Rural/Metro, AMR and Mercy?


----------



## sd_ems (Apr 27, 2011)

*ALS in SD*

You would have to refer to the individual cities as each usually has the coverage for each. Rural Metro/San Diego Fire are a huge one, the only Private companies in SD are AMR and Mercy.


----------



## boarder12 (Apr 28, 2011)

I work for one of the fire departments out in rural San Diego county were Mercy is our initial response for paramedics. As stated before they are pretty low key on advertising, to get hired by them you have to know someone that works at the company or a fire captain (mainly cal fire captains) who know the owner. Get them as a reference on your resume and you have a good chance. I know because I work with them every shift and talk to them on every call. hope this helps


----------



## ShotMedic (Apr 28, 2011)

Mercy Ambulance Runs 4 ALS units 6691- out of Pala Fire Department station 66, 7793 out of Valley Center Fire Protection district Fire station 73, 7192- out of Deer Springs Fire Protection district Fire Station 11, and 7594- out of Mesa Grande Fire Station 62 (possibly moving to another fire station soon) Mercy will be providing Rincon Reservation Fire department with an ALS equipped ambulance but Rincon will be staffing it with their own FF/PMs or however they want to staff it. The other 4 are staffed Paramedic/EMT and all have backgrounds in Fire. 3 out of 4 ambulances are Box type rigs. and 7594 is a vanbulance that has the  MErcy paint scheme the rest are red with a little MERCY emblem on them. depending on the station, call volume varies from 1-6 calls a day. Weekends seem to be their busiest. They work a 48/96 schedule (2 days on 4 off) Getting Hired at Mercy is exactly what BOARDER 12 said you gotta "know someone". To "know someone" is simple. become a reserve Firefighter at Pala, Rincon, or Valley Center Firestations. Or do a station visit and try to do ride-a-longs. Ive Worked out in the Rural Northeast county for over 5 years now let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## HasTy (Apr 28, 2011)

SD_EMS


I thought I had heard somewhere that Pineapple Express went out...


----------



## ShotMedic (Apr 28, 2011)

Hasty- unless they went out in the last few weeks i met someone who worked there a couple weeks ago, and he said they were hiring EMTs not sure if that helps ya


----------



## HasTy (Apr 28, 2011)

While I am not currently looking for a job some people I know are...I forget where I heard that probably should have taken it with a grain of salt. Thanks for the info Shot.


----------



## Monkey (Apr 28, 2011)

I know someone that works there, they went through a rough spot but are still running.

I heard that since they were regaining stability that they were going to start hiring more EMT's to get back to full staffing, but do not know their timeline.


----------



## ShotMedic (May 8, 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/UvGGsj3F_rw-5VdC5OVA0pe2rVME--HGEqWyLnTAP9s?feat=directlink


----------



## Monkey (May 8, 2011)

ShotMedic said:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/UvGGsj3F_rw-5VdC5OVA0pe2rVME--HGEqWyLnTAP9s?feat=directlink



ahhh good ol PMC... LOL


----------



## exodus (May 8, 2011)

Oh hai palomar   Soon to be dead palomar


----------



## Monkey (May 8, 2011)

exodus said:


> Oh hai palomar   Soon to be dead palomar



Thought it was going to remain Palomar Medical Center East, and the new one was Palomar West.

I have heard so many conflicting stories it's hard to know what's what.

I did hear on the radio, LT was touring "Palomar Medical Center West".

Either way, it'll hopefully be a step up from what we have to deal with now up there in that ER.


----------



## ShotMedic (May 8, 2011)

Monkey said:


> Thought it was going to remain Palomar Medical Center East, and the new one was Palomar West.
> 
> I have heard so many conflicting stories it's hard to know what's what.
> 
> ...


 All I hope is the 45min-1hour offload delays need to cease once the new ER opens.


----------



## Monkey (May 8, 2011)

Hell, one can only hope. That ER is insanity in scrubs. Same could be said for Mercy when their ER is done in my opinion.


----------

